# Skylar, Carson, Tristan and Logan...



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Wanted you all to meet them 

Most of the older members may remember Skylar and Carson. I posted a couple of Tristan when I first decided to keep him then disappeared again. Since then he's grown into a quite the good looking man! And the newest to the bunch, Logan, wants to say hello!

(and because the dogs will not be ignored, Brody and Dylan have snuck into the thread as well!)

And since I see so many posts from members I do not yet know, this is my family. I hope to stick around this time and get to know you all!

Skylar (the bully):



















Carson (the beauty queen and camera hog):



















Tristan (who I hope will become a big man!):



















And Logan (the baby):



















Logan likes to hang out with the big girls:










and there's not a warmer place to nap than between two dog butts:



















Tristan loves the puppies too!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

The cuteness!!! That picture of Tristan on the railling is just too cute. Is that your deck that's off the second floor of your house? We let Murphy out on our deck once in a while, but I've always worried about him jumping up onto the railing. Tristan doesn't go anywhere from it?


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

The deck is on the second level and SO FAR not a single cat has jumped. Carson absolutely loves to be out there. I have one of those fabric folding camping type chairs and she'll lounge out there for hours... I'm ashamed to admit I have gone out shopping and forgotten she was out there, and one night after having company over went to bed, only to wake up the next morning and realize she had spent the night on the deck! 

They chase bugs, and every now and then get a little wild spurt where they are jumping and climbing all over the railings... I'm afraid someone may lose balance and fall. But so far so good


----------



## StormChaser (Aug 3, 2010)

They are all beauties! Tristan looks just like "our" semi-feral cat we call Baby Kitty. What a beautiful face.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Just a great looking family, each in his/her own way. You mentioned patience as an issue in your other thread. That was also my issue, as I am very results-oriented. I just couldn't bear to send Snowball back to a kill shelter, and now that she is better adjusted and gives me nose kisses and "love nibbles" on my chin, and closes her eyes and raises her head when I tell her how beautiful she is, I'm so glad she's still around. I have four cats, no dogs. At least in these pics, everyone looks pretty happy and well-behaved, so good luck in maintaining a happy household!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Well except for the Skylar/Tristan issue they are all very well behaved and wonderful. The cats were all brought up with my big dog Brody since they were kittens. The youngest two came in after Dylan. Tristan is absolutely in love with Dylan (the French Bulldog). He follows her, head butts and rubs all over her as much as he can. Skylar used to fall asleep every night nursing on Brody's face, and Carson loved her the second she saw her... I had in her a crate and Brody came in the room. She didn't react much so I opened the crate door. She walked out, flopped on her back and purred loudly while Brody sniffed and nuzzled her belly.

And even with two kittens in the house, they are pretty laid back. Tristan and Logan wrestle each other most of the time and get in very little trouble. They know where to scratch and are great about leaving the rest of the furniture alone. I had a few episodes of Tristan peeing on dog beds or blankets on the floor but it was maybe 6 times total and (knock on wood!) has not happened in a long time. Tristan is very laid back and super sweet. He almost goes limp when I pick him up or move him and will be content to lay wherever I put him as long as he's touching me. He even prefers to curl up and nap next to the stuffed dogs toys rather than alone


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

All of your kitties are beautiful, but Tristan is my favorite...what a face!! Beautiful doggies too. Nice to see them all getting along.  Thanks for sharing your furry family with us!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Jessie, it's so nice to have you back! As for your babies, one is cuter than the next.  There must be lots of love in your house. And it's so much fun to watch two young cats playing!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

It's great to see you and your "kids" Jessie.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh! That last picture is hysterical!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Doesn't Logan know that napping between dog butts can be dangerous? (At least if your dogs are as gassy as mine used to be)

You have a wonderful menagerie!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Oh they are gassy! (adds to the warmth?)

I'm constantly amused at my house, especially with the dog-cat interactions. I have so many more pictures on my phone of obnoxiously cute things they are doing. I actually have tons of pictures but for some reason it has been taking me forever to upload anything and half of the pictures aren't uploading to photobucket properly. 

One day I will share more


----------

